# The Talibans took the Farms too



## Monika H. (Aug 20, 2021)

Dear Leader has converted to jihad too, share your thoughts here.


----------



## Euler's identity (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Kiras left nipple (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Finder (Aug 20, 2021)

ٱللَّٰهُ أَكْبَرُ,

Finally KF embraces Islam and our prophet Muhammad pbuh.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 20, 2021)

Peace be upon you my brothers, this is a momentous day. First thing first, we must put the beauty parlor into Burqas lest their feminine wiles lead us to temptation and lust.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 20, 2021)

Imshalla brothers, hackt eh hands of the thieves, bury thy woman with thy rocks.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 20, 2021)

Not sure if Islamic Content™ or DRINK!


----------



## iloveallah (Aug 20, 2021)

Al-Gamerfood got him, RIP


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 20, 2021)

it's not "the talibans" you cursed infidel
taliban is plural already, the singular form is talib
ruin upon your family
alhamdulillah


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 20, 2021)

I for one accept our brothers.
At least their leaders can string a sentence.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm fine with this because there is no God but Allah, but won't this put a real dent in our standing with ISIS? I still talk to a lot of those guys and I really don't want the drama.


----------



## A big guy (for you) (Aug 20, 2021)

He should make this permanent for UK posters.


----------



## Coolio55 (Aug 20, 2021)

If only old Chris had known about this. He'd have been GUARANTEED a boyfriend free girl!

Oh well, LG: Life's Good


----------



## byuu (Aug 20, 2021)

Being a self-hating American won't save Null from Jihad.


----------



## LaxerBRO (Aug 20, 2021)

Welcome to the Islamic Emirates Of Kiwi Farms. I hope to see a paradigm shift happen to those that criticize this site.


----------



## draggs (Aug 20, 2021)

My thoughts are 

ALLAHU ACKBAR
ALLAHU ACKBAR

MAY THE STONES AND TREES CRY OUT, 'OH FAITHFUL, THE JEWS AND POLYTHEISTS ARE SEEKING REFUGE BEHIND US, MUJAHIDEEN COME FORTH AND SLAY THEM INSHALLAH.' MAY THEIR WIVES BE RAPED BY DOGS AND THEIR CHILDREN BROUGHT TO THE ONE TRUE FAITH INSHALLAH

ALLAHU ACKBAR
ALLAHU ACKBAR

HAIL THE AYATOLLAH OF FEEDEROLLAH, NOOL


----------



## Neko GF (Aug 20, 2021)

First Kabul and now Kiwi Farms. The Taliban are on a roll.


----------



## Tism the Return (Aug 20, 2021)

Jannies are no longer needed, we operate on Sharia law now.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Aug 20, 2021)

أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَٰهَ إِلَّا ٱللَّٰهُ وَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ ٱللَّٰهِ


----------



## Tiggie_Tiger (Aug 20, 2021)

Sand-niggers rule the world.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Aug 20, 2021)

I for one, welcome our Islamic overlords, and look forward to having my ear cut off because they don't like my face.
It's barbaric, but hey, it's home.


----------



## Solid Snek (Aug 20, 2021)

THE WATERS DO NOT MIX




_He has made the two seas to flow freely (so that) they meet together,Between them is a barrier which they cannot pass. So which of the favors of your Lord will you deny? (_Quran 55 : 19-21 )

أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَٰهَ إِلَّا ٱللَّٰهُ وَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ ٱللَّٰهِ


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 20, 2021)

Maybe now that we've become jihadists the FBI will stop bothering us.


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 20, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Maybe now that we've become jihadists the FBI will stop bothering us.


Finally get Null some cash, a cocaine hook up and a fleet of Toyotas


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Aug 20, 2021)

Null said:


> I don't care if there's pornography, I just ask that it have a purpose. If it's a guy fucking a dog but his face is visible and you're matching it with a person that is OK. Just random animal sex videos can probably be omitted.


This latest development throws this quote into a whole new light.

Burka zoo when?


----------



## Jew Lover 1488 (Aug 20, 2021)

Spoiler


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 20, 2021)

اَلسَّلاَمْ عَلَيْـــــــــكُم ورحمة اللَه وبركتُه تبلیغِ دین کا کوئی طریقہ شریعت میں متعین نہیں ہے, دین وشریعت کسی کی جاگیر نہیں اور دین کے نام پر کسی قسم کی محنت و کوشش کرنے کا سب کو حق ہے بشرطیکہ وہ اس کا اہل ہو, اور یہ کسی خاص طبقہ یا جماعت کے ذمہ نہیں, بلکہ ہر علم رکھنے والے مسلمان کے ذمہ حسب استعداد ضروری ہے, اندھیرے کو ختم کرنے کا طریقہ یہ ہے کہ روشنی کر دی جائے۔ جب غلط طریقہ تبلیغ رائج ہو گیا ہے تو کیوں نہ ہم نبوی طریقہ تبلیغ معاشرے میں زندہ کریں۔ غلط طریقہ خود ہی دم توڑ دے گا اگر پانی کی ٹنکی کا لیکیج بند کرنا ہو تو پہلے پانی بند کرنا ہوگا۔ پھر سوراخ بند کرنا ہوگا۔اسی پانی کے بہاؤ میں کبھی لیکیج بند نہیں ہوگا۔اسی طرح صرف صحیح طور پر کام کرنے سے دیگر خرافات ختم نہیں ہونگے۔ یہ الگ بات ہے کہ خرافاتی لوگ آپ کو کچھ نہیں کرنے دیں گے,کیونکہ ان کے نزدیک انکا طریقہ ہی دین اور اسکی محنت ہے, اسکے علاوہ دنیا کا کوئی طریقہ نہ قبول ہے نہ صحیح۔ اللہ کے نبی صلعم نے تمام شعبوں میں کام کیا ۔ انہوں نے غیر مسلموں کو دعوت بھی دیا، ایمان والوں کا تزکیہ بھی کیا اور کفار سے جہاد بھی پھر ہم سب ایک ہی شعبہ پر تکیہ کیے ہوئے کیوں ہیں- ہر مسلمان اپنے علم و حیثیت کے بقدر علماء کرام و مشائخ عظام کی رہنمائی میں دین کو زندہ کرنے کی ہر قسم کی کوشش کرسکتا ہے۔چاہے انفرادی ہو یا اجتماعی یہ ہرگز ضروری نہیں کہ تبلیغی جماعت کا مخصوص طریقہ کار جو مولانا الیاس صاحب کاندھلوی رح نے اپنی سوچ سے شروع کیا, وہ منزّل من اللہ ہے اور اسی طرز پر تبلیغ کا حکم پورا ہوسکتا ہے۔ اسی غلطی اور غلو کی وجہ سے آج امت کے کروڑوں تبلیغی افراد اس خاص مخترعہ طریقہ تبلیغ ہی کو عین دین سمجھ بیٹھے ہیں, اب گمراہی کے لئے اور کیا چاہئے؟ شریعت محمدی صلی اللہ علیہ وسلم کی جگہ کسی انسان کے طریقہ کو جگہ دینے لگیں تو یہ گمراہی نہیں تو اور کیا ہے؟ ہم مروجہ تبلیغی طریقہ کو بالکل غلط نہیں کہتے بلکہ جو اس پر جہاد کی آیات و احادث کو چسپاں کیا جاتا ہے اور اسی محنت کو واحد ذریعہ بتایا جاتا ہے بلکہ بانئ جماعت کے نزدیک تو یہ کشتئ نوح ہے, یہ غلط بات ہے۔ اسی سے امت میں انتشار و تفریق پیدا ہوتی ہے۔اللہ ہم سب کی حفاظت فرمائے۔ منجانب: تبلیغی جماعت کی شرعی حیثیت (ٹیلیگرام چینل)


----------



## White Trash Motorsport (Aug 21, 2021)

Bismillah, motherfuckers


----------



## Kongo-Müller (Aug 21, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> First Kabul and now Kiwi Farms. The Taliban are on a roll.


Why is your avatar not in burqua? Brozzers I swear this is utterly haram.


----------



## RussianParasite (Aug 21, 2021)

Well now that we will be posting exclusively in Arabic like the prophet (pbuh), is the site going to start scrolling from bottom to top? It doesn’t flow as well right now given that we need to start reading from the bottom to the top and right to left.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 21, 2021)

غير مرطب ، مرطب ، في مساري ، رطب جيدًا ، مزدهر


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Aug 21, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> غير مرطب ، مرطب ، في مساري ، رطب جيدًا ، مزدهر


"Not Moisturized, Moisturized, In My Path, Well Moisturized, Thriving"?


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Aug 21, 2021)

It was truly a civilised and peaceful takeover, inshallah


----------



## Shado za Hejjihoggu (Aug 21, 2021)

Troonologist PhD said:


> "Not Moisturized, Moisturized, In My Path, Well Moisturized, Thriving"?


unbothered. moisturized. happy. in my lane. focused. flourishing.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Aug 21, 2021)

As-salamu alaykum!



albert chan said:


> DRINK!


Allah is watching!


----------



## Divine right to rule (Aug 21, 2021)

We were always here, kaffir.
Your lolgoat forum is ours now.


----------



## David L. Heilberg (Aug 21, 2021)

أوباما ضرطة القضيب


----------



## awoo (Aug 21, 2021)

now I'm looking forward to the inevitable CCP takeover theme


----------



## Ahriman (Aug 21, 2021)

It's missing the MemriTV banner and it'd be great.


----------



## Jew Lover 1488 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Kongo-Müller (Aug 21, 2021)

albert chan said:


> DRINK!


By Allah I swear if this is what is considered serious shitposting, I will give you a taste of my shoe


----------



## draggs (Aug 21, 2021)

Brothers, the qadis have determined that our long standing jihad against the troons is 100% halal

Allahu ackbar


----------



## A truthteller (Aug 21, 2021)

LaxerBRO said:


> Welcome to the Islamic Emirates Of Kiwi Farms. I hope to see a paradigm shift happen to those that criticize this site.
> 
> View attachment 2463876
> View attachment 2463877


Sodom's sin  was not sex. It was vexing people with filthy conversation. That is what gays and zoosexuals get. Pedophilia people get language like that.  Nude people too. 2 Peter 2:7 - 8, KJV. The worse the Sodomites wanted to do to Lot had nothing to do with sex. The defiled religious people wanted to judge the two beings in Lots house. Legal system, and Shariah, are doing the same thing. Kiwi Farms needs to remove 4 things from my image.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## totallyrandomusername (Aug 21, 2021)

David L. Heilberg said:


> أوباما ضرطة القضيب


That shit would destroy your ears in just a few days.


----------



## Gimmick Account (Aug 22, 2021)

Serious Forums Suggestion: the Islamic Content sticker should be worth like a thousand positive reaction points in these joyous times


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## chris driver (Aug 22, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> First Kabul and now Kiwi Farms. The Taliban are on a roll.


indeed!
excellent post, mate!

this is such a wild thing to experience now... LMAO


----------

